# ov511 module problems [SOLVED](needed i2c in kernel)

## tecknojunky

I have an ov518, so the stock ov511 modules from the kernl wont do the job.

I download the ov511/ov518 driver from alpha.dyndns.org/ov511, but when I type make, this is what I get.

```
    Building OVCam drivers for 2.6 kernel.

    PLEASE IGNORE THE "Overriding SUBDIRS" WARNING

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/home/root/ov511-2.30 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "i2c_del_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_detach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_probe" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_attach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_master_recv" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_master_send" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_read_byte" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tuner.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_del_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_probe" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_detach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_attach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/tda7313.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_del_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_detach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_probe" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_attach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_read_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/saa7111-new.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_del_adapter" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovfx2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_adapter" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovfx2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_read_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovfx2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovfx2.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_attach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_read_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_detach_client" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!*** Warning: "i2c_del_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_driver" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ovcamchip.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_read_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ov511.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_smbus_write_byte_data" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ov511.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_add_adapter" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ov511.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_clients_command" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ov511.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "i2c_del_adapter" [/home/root/ov511-2.30/ov511.ko] undefined!

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'
```

The modules build, but it wont load:

```
ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_add_driver

ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_smbus_write_byte_data

ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_del_driver

ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_detach_client

ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_smbus_read_byte_data

ovcamchip: Unknown symbol i2c_attach_client
```

Someone has an idea?

----------

## krapo

Do you have i2c compile in your kernel ?

Device Drivers ---> I2C Support ---> <*> I2C support

here are my kernel options :

```
 # I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

```

----------

## tecknojunky

Damn!  I've been mislead by the very first entry on this page which made me thought that i2c support had been removed from 2.6.14.  :Embarassed: 

I will enable it... Oh my!   :Shocked:  Lots of knobs and switchs in there.  I don't even know what bus I have.

At least, I have a lead.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## krapo

not sure modules are really needed for ov511 cause none of them are loaded when i using my cam

only ovcamchip and ov511 ones

```

ov511                  88328  0 

ovcamchip              23176  0
```

----------

## Ray ishido

 *krapo wrote:*   

> Do you have i2c compile in your kernel ?
> 
> Device Drivers ---> I2C Support ---> <*> I2C support
> 
> here are my kernel options :
> ...

 

are you sure all those modules are needed? I compile my kernel with the same configuration and those modules aren't load when I use ov511. perhaps juste "<*> I2C support" and the good ship configuration is need.

I will make a test when I will find the time (ie in the next 10 years :lol )

----------

## krapo

 *Quote:*   

> are you sure all those modules are needed?

 

that's just what i say in my previous post

 *Quote:*   

> not sure modules are really needed for ov511 cause none of them are loaded when i using my cam 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

Thanks guys.  Camera seems to be working.  I still have to confirm since I don't have any graphicals on that box, but the cam light came on and camsource did not complained.  So I'm pretty sure about this.

Now camsource seems to be broken.  Since it's whole different issue, I'll open a new thread.

BTW, I also have set as modules all the i2c algos.  I'm only guessing they will be pulled in the kernel if any other modules would eventualy need them.  If they are never needed until I die, well, that's the good side modularity, they don't use ressources.

----------

## Ray ishido

oki, I recompiled my kernel without the modules:

```
# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m 
```

and it works.

----------

